# Rounder Corners - Interior Painting



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Where doing a 8,000 sf new construction California style house. I'm not to fimilar with this style to much only done a few repaints. The house has no facings to the door jams the actual jamb is built into the wall.... What my question is whats the best way to get straight lines where the colors meet on the rounded corners? This paticular house has about 10-15 colors, ceiling trays and accent walls everywhere. From previous experience we tape the middle of the rounded edge. Im looking into maybee buying a laser but I could really use some advice and not sure which laser to buy. 


Thanks guys and gals 

Happy New Year!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Are you talking about bullnose corners? If so, your in luck. I have a modified little tool that I use for trimming wallpaper on those. Get yourself a 6" section of the plastic bullnose corner bead. It looks like this:










Get a small finish nail, and use a lighter to get the tip red hot. Then, using the hot nail, melt a small slit in the very middle of the corner bead. Let cool. Now you can put the corner bead on the corner, insert a pencil in the slit, and run it down the corner, effectively scribing a straight line down the corner, dead in the middle.

Hope that helps ya.

Also, for a reliable, small, powerful laser, I use the PLS2e. Only runs around $225.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like a "Tip of the day":notworthy:


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Two good tips to add to the little notebook for future reference.


----------



## Thepaintman (Jan 17, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Are you talking about bullnose corners? If so, your in luck. I have a modified little tool that I use for trimming wallpaper on those. Get yourself a 6" section of the plastic bullnose corner bead. It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

That is brillant thank you so much.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't take credit for that tip. I was told that by an old paperhanger several years ago at a NGPP workshop.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

welovepainting said:


> Where doing a 8,000 sf new construction California style house. I'm not to fimilar with this style to much only done a few repaints. The house has no facings to the door jams the actual jamb is built into the wall.... What my question is whats the best way to get straight lines where the colors meet on the rounded corners? This paticular house has about 10-15 colors, ceiling trays and accent walls everywhere. From previous experience we tape the middle of the rounded edge. Im looking into maybee buying a laser but I could really use some advice and not sure which laser to buy.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys and gals
> ...


Is there a small reveal where the jamb meets the bullnose? If so, why not paint the wall color all the way into the jamb?


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

I've always picked a side of the softline bead to make a line, you can follow the mud ridge all the way with tape.

Cheers


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

The reason I wanted the line to be dead in the middle of the bull nose is because there are a lot of dramatic color changes and and my client didnt want the other color wrapped around the edge. The bull nose and pencil trick worked like a charm.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

welovepainting said:


> The bull nose and pencil trick worked like a charm.


Sweet! I take Paypal BTW. :whistling2:


----------

